# Dynabo listed on classifieds



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Thought I should let my fellow collectors know I posted a Martin ML-10 Cheetah Dynabo on the hunting bow classifieds. The folks looking for hunting bows aren't really the target audience!


----------

